# Definition of "sleeveless" please



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi

Having read many threads about what women wear, I have read mixed opinions of "sleeveless".

I want to dress respectively at all times and will therefore cover my shoulders, cover knees etc. 

But can you wear short sleeved tops in public (sleeves ending above the elbow) and also capped sleeves (just covering shoulders) or does the full arm need to be covered?? 

As a blonde woman, I have very fair skin and no doubt will stick out like a sore thumb for a while anyway! But I want to get the dress code right from the start to show respect. 

Also, how do you cope being well covered in the heat? Any advice please? 
Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, you can wear short sleeved tops in public. Whilst some malls clearly state that shoulders, arms and legs have to be covered, they very rarely enforce these rules (I've never been stopped from entering a mall whilst wearing shoulderless/ sleeveless tops!). However, during the holy month of Ramadan, which starts in a few weeks, it is wise to cover your arms, shoulders and legs.

Dubai is very westernised to say the least and most westerners will dress exactly the same way that they would back home. 

Cotton and linen fabrics still allow your skin to breathe and to be honest, in this heat, you will never be out in the heat - it's from A/C home to A/C car to A/C office.


----------



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks

By "covering legs" do you mean cover down to the knees when its not Ramadan, and fully covered legs (wearing trousers) during Ramadan? 

Also, are V neck tops (showing only really the very upper chest and neck area) acceptable?

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

To put in perspective, you have to look at it from the point of view of where you are going. If you are going to the shop or to the beach or even to the mall, then there is nothing wrong with normal shorts - you'll probably get a few strange looks if you turned up at the beach in trousers.

During Ramadan, I aim to cover my knees (it's too hot in August to cover your whole legs in you are going to be out and about and in the heat for any length of time) - rest of the time, I quite happily wear shorts, dresses, skirts, etc that are above the knees. If you are going to work or somewhere very formal, I would recommend that you stick to a minimum of knee length.

V-necks are acceptable. If you're feeling self conscious, then you can wear a vest underneath your top.

A lot of places also have dress codes - if you stick to those, you can't go far wrong.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The general rule is don't go out to the shopping mall wearing clothes your mother would disapprove of.

Even then, the malls are packed with Russians wearing little tops and ventriloquist shorts and they don't get much hassle.

As mentioned above, a bit more conservative in Ramadan, cover shoulders and thighs.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

First, how nice of you to be concerned with respect.

During the day during Ramadan I wear long skirts or loose linen trousers with tee shirts or high neck tank tops and a long sleeve shirt over the top - the shirt doesn't have to be buttoned up. You can also wear summer dresses with a shirt as well. After Iftar (break fast) when the sun goes down, no need to wear a long sleeve shirt or long shirts.

If this is your first Ramadan here, note that there is no eating, smoking or drinking in public. There will be cafes and restaurants open, but "hidden" from the public view.

I have seen all of the above ignored by some expats and it is from sheer arrogance that some people can't make concessions for one month out of respect.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To be or not to be? said:


> Hi
> 
> Having read many threads about what women wear, I have read mixed opinions of "sleeveless".
> 
> ...



In this contect sleeveless really means tops with spaghetti straps. Just cover your shoulders, don't flaunt cleavage and legs and you'll be fine. It's good manners to cover up a little more during Ramadan,

Dressing here is common sense, or at least ought to be. Don't wear beach clothes to the Mall, don't go to the supermarket dressed like a pole dancer (we seem to have stripper Tuesdays in my local Spinneys though), don't go out in clothes better suited to the bedroom.

Wear light clothes in natural fabrics to stay cool. You'll be cooler in loose cotton than by revealing acres of flesh. I wear jeans year round, but many switch to lighter fabrics in the summer months if they are struggling with the heat.

You will not stick out by being blonde. All nationalities lives here.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This may sound weird but I believe when they make the rules they do translate them to literally mean a sleeve as something that covers the arm so as long as your garment covers part of your arm you should be fine.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

To be or not to be? said:


> Hi
> 
> Having read many threads about what women wear, I have read mixed opinions of "sleeveless".
> 
> ...


Hi,

Its nice to know about your mentality and respect for different culture.

I think a visit or two to malls after arriving here, you will find answer to these questions yourselves.Dubai,unlike other gulf countries, is very accommodating and coolest place to live in.

Its disgusting to see Russians living here since ages and not bothering about culture of this country,but thats a different issue.

RayH.


----------



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks to everyone for their help on this. 

I just wanted to get it right from the beginning.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Was at Mirdiff City Center the other day, the sign clearly states to cover shoulders and knees so that should be fine.


----------

